# I'm new and want to sell my soaps online. Any advice for me?



## pink-north (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been making my own soap for awhile, and have had good success with it. Now I would like to sell it, but I live in a very small village and a store front would not be a good idea. I was thinking of opening an online store front, but don't know where to start. Any advice for someone like me? :?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 15, 2007)

If you open your own website independantly, you will never get enough traffic. It is hard & expensive to build a great website & advertsie correctly & enought to get you ranked high enough in the dearch engine to direct traffic to your site.

I would suggest joining  a group of shops that advertise for you & already has a large customer base like etsy.com , ebay.com or any number of online craft malls with heavy traffic flow.


----------



## pink-north (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to Etsy.com  love that site!!!


----------



## pink-north (Sep 2, 2007)

*success?*

Have you had any success selling your soap online or know of anyone who has? What did they do and how's it working out?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Well for me having a nice and easy to use site, with good pictures help.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 3, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Well for me having a nice and easy to use site, with good pictures help.



Same here.

Irena


----------



## pink-north (Sep 4, 2007)

*like your site so far*

I checked out smell it like it is and although it's not open yet it shows much promise. I have many questions, I hope you don't mind answering. 
How do you plan to drive traffic to your site?
How did you come up with the name? (I really like it)
Who designed your logo and site?
Have you sold your soaps before anywhere else?

I'm really new to all of this and am not very computer literate. I am trying to learn as I go. 

I appreciate all the advice I've been given from everyone on this site. I've also learned alot from reading the different threads. 

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: like your site so far*



			
				pink-north said:
			
		

> I checked out smell it like it is and although it's not open yet it shows much promise. I have many questions, I hope you don't mind answering.
> How do you plan to drive traffic to your site?
> How did you come up with the name? (I really like it)
> Who designed your logo and site?
> ...



I will be doing alot of advertising for the site. I am offering a contest on the site as well. Its a site contest only... and you can only be in the contest by being on the site. 

I also will be offering a treasurse hunt. In packaging there will be code, and you can only find the answer at the site. 

Things like that, will help people come to the site more often. 

My business name came from just talking with family one day, and my brother made a joke..and it came out as the answer "Smell It Like It Is" and it stuck. My previous business name was "Whats That Smell" but it was taken from me (long story, lessoned learned) Having a unique name will help your business as well.

My logo came from a women I met on Etsy. And my website is being designed by a women named Rose, which is a good friend of "Miss Lilly (Nicole) from another forum. 

I sold my soaps for 2 years, until I closed due to a divorce, trial and error, and couldnt keep up with the demand.. but like I said.. trial and tribulations.. have helped me out alot.. and I am ready this time. 

I did alot of craft shows, home shows, and also I was at alot of networking events, joined my chamber of commerce, and word of mouth spread quick... Im still learning some things, and I am learning more of the business side this time around.. I am ready for the ride.


----------



## pink-north (Sep 5, 2007)

*When's the book coming out?*

WOW!!! I'm truly impressed. You strike as one of those women who are trail-blazers (so to speak).  You have given me a lot to think about and I will be doing a lot of work (research, networking, and the like). I'm still trying to come up with a good name for my products, but am stuck.

Thanks again for the advice, and hats off to you!!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

*Marketing your site*

(deleted)


----------



## pink-north (Sep 5, 2007)

*So much to thank you for*

  You guys are great. These are ideas I haven't thought of. I really like the one about the nursing homes etc. I will try that soon. I'm going to check out some of the other places you suggested as well. I'm in Canada so the government details are a little different. I have been dealing with the small business part of our local government and they have been pretty helpful. I will definately go to that consulting site. Never hurts to learn more. Still need a good name though.

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: When's the book coming out?*



			
				pink-north said:
			
		

> WOW!!! I'm truly impressed. You strike as one of those women who are trail-blazers (so to speak).  You have given me a lot to think about and I will be doing a lot of work (research, networking, and the like). I'm still trying to come up with a good name for my products, but am stuck.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice, and hats off to you!!  :wink:




Thank you. I am actually a happy go lucky person. I try to embrace every experience good and bad.. (i perfer the good ones though) Im a fighter.. and I am sticking it out this time. I will always love my soap...


----------



## pink-north (Sep 6, 2007)

That's really great. I hope you will be interviewed for the book I saw someone chatting about in another thread.   I'm still having trouble with a name. :?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2007)

The retirement issue doesn't seem do-able for a number of reasons. The tenants are on social security for the most part and have a hard time buying meds & groceries much less a non-necessary luxury item. I don't think there would be any significant sales there.


----------



## pink-north (Sep 6, 2007)

I hadn't thought of that. Good thinking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Retirement homes are more of making craft items to sell for the extra income.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seen a number of crafters on myspace who use etsy.com and do well with it.


----------



## pink-north (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I checked out etsy ant think I will try I to open an etsy store early next February. Just it time for valentine's day. I'm just trying to get more soaps done and pics taken.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 28, 2007)

That's great! I'm thinking about opening an etsy store as well, for my soap and I also make jewelry.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2007)

I LOVE my etsy shop! I have made tons of new regular customers as well as wholesale accounts.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm with Tab, I love, love, love my etsy store! :!:     I have done better than I could have dreamed about!     I thought about a personal web site, and I think I'll just stick with Etsy for now!  Thank you Tab for being the one to suggest it to me 3 months ago, I owe you big time! :wink: 

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2007)

(Commission?)


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 29, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> (Commission?)



You have a free soap coming in the swap box from me!  There you go!  You want a TOG Mold for your M&P?  Seriously.  Dragonflyprincess bought one for her M&P.  I'll be glad to send you a log mold, Tab!  Just pay shipping is all!

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Bret (Nov 29, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Dragonflyprincess bought one for her M&P.



What about me??  I have a 1 lb TOG mold for M&P, and have a slab mold shipping out today!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2007)

You are TOO kind! I don't make enough soap to need a mold though.  I am sure the lav/vanilla will be lovely! I don't make much soap. I am a B&Ber and only keep a modest amount of soap on hand incase I need to whip a bar up.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a question to ask Tab.  I'm so embarassed, but what's a B&Ber?  Sorry I'm a little slow.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

Bath & Body, I do lotions, scrubs, mists, lip balms, deodorant, etc.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Hehe, this forum is where I got hooked on Etsy too. I have been lurking here a while and only registered today.


----------

